# [ALSA] Sonido ultraligero (pend.)

## TieferFeld

Buenas  :Smile: 

Pues tengo un problemilla con el sonido. Antes funcionaba (antes de re-instalar) y en windows va perferctamente. 

Síntomas:

- Cuando veo una peli, se oye bien pero muy muy bajito, así que casi no se oye.

- El xmms sólo hace ruido, exclusivamente. Cuando le das a play no se oye música, quizá se "distingue" de fondo la que debería sonar, pero se oye sólo ruido (no es distorsión por exceso de volumen ni nada por el estilo). Eso sí, a nivel normal, es decir, el ruido se oye de maravilla.

- Si hago "#aplay sonido.wav", el sonidito se oye bajito pero bien.

Cosas:

- Núcleo 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 compilado con soporte para Alsa, como módulo. 

- Módulo cargado al inicio. Driver snd-via82xx cargado correctamente.

- amixer set PCM 100 unmute y amixer set Master 100 unmute realizados.

- Volumen al máximo.

Agradezco cualquier consejo  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## Parka

hostia... pues a mi me pasaba lo mismo pero era pq tenia uno de los canales a todos volumen sin yo saberlo... pero si dices q no es eso  :Shocked:  ni pu.

ánimo.  :Wink: 

Parka.

----------

## psm1984

metete en el alsamixer y a ver si alguna columna es para audio digital, si esta activado y tu sistema de sonido no es digital, prueba a ponerlo muted.

----------

## TieferFeld

No, eso está bien... 

Para aclarar un poco las cosas...

Cuando reproduzco un sonido con aplay, se reproduce muy bajito, pero justo al empezar a reproducirse suena un leve chasquido...

Ya dije que con el mplayer suena bajito pero bien.

Con el xmms NO suena la música distorsionada. Suena la música muy bajita de fondo y un ruido horrible (como una sucesión de chasquidos independientes de la música) en primer plano y muy alto.

Snif, snif, me tengo que ir a güindous a ver las pelis :'(

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Describe tu PC.

----------

## TieferFeld

Describo, portátil:

- AMD Athlon-XP Mobile 2500+

- ATI Mobility Radeon 9600

- 512 MB DDR, 60 GB Disco

- Tarjeta de sonido VIA VT8235 (AC97)

- El software ya lo conocéis  :Wink: 

- Creo que nada más es relevante

Dato: Cuando arranco el CD de instalación de Gentoo así como el de knoppix (ambos kernel 2.6.x), al detectar la tarjeta de sonido, carga el módulo via-c82xxx-audio, pero ese módulo no existe luego cuando instalo la gentoo con  su kernel 2.6.5. 

Otra cosa: Al iniciar el kde, el sonido que hace, no lo hace, hace ruido, como el xmms. Sin embargo otros sonidos, como los del amsn (que usa aplay) suenan muy bajitos pero "casi" bien (un mini-chasquido al inicio de cada uno).

Voy a seguir tocando cosas, a ver si suena la flauta...

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Lo primero sería intentar distinguir si el "ruido" es el sonido que se intenta reproducir, pero distorsionado, o alguna especie de "interferencia". Así que, lo primero que has de comprobar es ¿se oye algún ruido cuando (sin intentar reproducir ningún sonido) haces alguna operación? Me refiero a si el ruido aumenta o disminuye, por ejemplo, al acceder a disco, al dibujar en pantalla, etc o no.

Cuando oyes la música que reproduces muy bajita ¿El control de volumen afecta al ruido? Es decir, si bajas el volumen, la música se oye más baja, pero ¿el ruido también, o se oye igual?

Yo he tenido un probleam parecido con mi placa base ASUS A7N8X Deluxe. El sonido se oye a un volumen normal, pero se escuchaba un ruidillo de fondo(a menos volumen que la música) pero molesto. Al parecer lo causa un fallo hardware de la placa, y la solución ha sido poner al kernel el parámetro no-hlt para evitar que se pona en modo de "espera". Curiosamente en Windows no hace ruido porque Windows usa un proceso "vacio" en vez de poner la CPU en "halt" cuando no debe ejecutar nada. En mi caso el procesador es un Athlon XP 2600+ y el chipset de la placa un nForce2.

----------

## TieferFeld

De antes:

- El mplayer reproduce las pelis con audio, bajito, pero sin ruido, sin ninguna clase de ruido.

- El xmms o el noatun NO reproducen mp3, hacen ruido, ruido no de fondo sino de primer plano, que sí se controla con el volumen... Pero...

Novedad:

- Resulta que el una canción codificada en wav se reproduce sin ningún tipo de ruido por el xmms/noatun.

Es decir, el problema está en la decodificación del mp3 (  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: )

Cómo arreglo eso??

EDITO:

El mplayer reproduce las canciones mp3 bajito pero sin ruido, sin ningún ruido... 

Voy a ver qué plugins de audio usan cada uno y todo eso, pero no creo que me venga mal una ayuda... y subir el volumen.

De todas maneras, se sigue reproduciendo MUY bajito...

Gracias, seguimos buscando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Atención... Qué alguien me explique que es un DSX, que nunca había tenido que tocar y resulta que tocándolo lo del VOLUMEN ya está arreglado (por cierto, qué susto, releches, casi se me sale el corazón cuando teniendo todos los volúmenes al máximo puse DSX a 100 y le di a play!!!!!!)

Y lo mejor de todo: el xmms/noatun suenan perfectamente :'( (Ahí sí que no entiendo qué pasó)

Me desespero...

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas...

He apagado el ordenador por la noche. Ya cuando lo apagaba, el sonido de cerrar sesión de kde sonó muy mal. Hoy al encenderlo, el de inicio de sesión también. 

- El xmms hace ruido, pero he descubierto que, usando el kmix (o el alsamixer) para controlar el volumen, si lo bajo en Master, PCM o algunos canales DSX, baja a la vez el ruido y la música. Sin embargo, en un canal DSX sólo baja la música, el ruido permanece constante a gran volumen :-S

Si reproduzco una peli con el noatun, suena el mismo ruido (parece una distorsión, pero no se arregla bajando ningún canal de audio). Si reproduzco con el mplayer, perfecto (y a buen volumen).

No sé por qué ayer funcionó todo justo al final :-S

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

He comprobado que con el mplayer unas pelis suenan perfectamente y otras suenan ruidosamente. Supongo que será por cómo esté codificado el sonido. Si es así, sabéis dónde está el problema, o qué tengo que re-instalar o re-configurar??

Saludos ruidosos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## esteban_conde

emerge search libsdl, si no está instalada instalala.

----------

## TieferFeld

Está instalada  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> snd_pcm_oss            48932  0
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          17536  2 snd_pcm_oss
> 
> 

 

Es un copy/paste de lsmod.

A mi me parece recordar que tuve que compilar estos dos módulos aparte sobre todo el primero para que funcionase el xmms.

A ver si te pasa lo mismo.

----------

## TieferFeld

```
snd_pcm_oss            49668  0

...

snd_mixer_oss          17600  1 snd_pcm_oss

```

Al menos puedo ver pelis, aunque no escuchar música  :Razz: 

Otro dato nuevo a sumar: El reproductor de CD (uséase, escuchar un CD de audio) va perfecto, sonido alto y claro  :Very Happy:  Voy a tener que pasar toda la mp3 a CDs  :Razz: 

Como veis sigo experimentando, jajaja  :Very Happy: 

Saludos, me voy a dormir...   :Cool: 

----------

## Sertinell

Hola. Si dicesqe los cd's de audio se te escuchan perfectamente y solo los p3 te fallan.  A ver si van a ser los codecs. Se qe suena a problema de "otro SO", pero quizas no tengas bien el codec mp3. Por eso algunas pelis te fallaran el audio. Si estan en mp3 .... Ademas quizas tan solo sean son los mp3 de bitrate variable. Prueba a sacarle el audio a una de las pelis qe funcionan y reproducirlo suelto con xmms asi descartas qe sea el xmms.

Saludos

P.D.. Para sacar el audio prueba avidemux.  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Mmmm... Se me ocurrió instalar el mpg123 y probar desde la línea de comandos, si algo fallaba me lo diría... Pero dejó de fallar. Todo sonaba (casi todo, pero tengo que investigarlo).

El hecho es que ahora canciones que ayer sonaban a ruido ahora suenan bien. Y las pelis suenan todas bien.

Sólo una cosa. Al iniciar la reproducción suena un chasquido "poc" y al finalizar otro "pic". No es lo mismo, pero también es desagradable (en una peli no mucho, pero como lo hace con cualquier sonido...).

No os prometo que dentro de media hora siga funcinando  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

EDITO (media hora después) 

Me fui a desayunar y al volver le di a play al xmms y sonaba todo ruidoso  :Sad:  Peeeeero, le di a la misma canción con el mpg123 desde línea de comandos, y sonaba BIEN. Lo paré, le volví a dar a play al xmms, y perfecto, sin ruido  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Ya me había contado a mí una vez un colega que sólo le funcionaba bien el sonido en linux tras arrancar el mplayer. Pero yo no sé qué puede ser.

Alguna idea??

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

Editado (había dicho tonterías).

He reiniciado y vuelve a sonar mal. Carga mal el esound (creo que ya lo arreglé), y re-cargándolo suena bien... Lo que antes sonaba bien. Si paro  el esound, sigue sonando bien un rato (puse a sonar dos canciones y funcionaba bien, luego me puse a escribir esto, lo probé de nuevo y ya sonaba TODO mal). He re-iniciado el esound de nuevo pero sigue sonando mal. Tanto música como pelis. No sé qué he hecho :-S

Se me acaban los experimentos  :Sad: 

Saludos   :Shocked: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por lo general me ha sucedido algo parecido, pero con mplayer lo soluciono dandole al / para subir el volumen.

Necesitas utilizar un mesclador de audio para afinar tu sonido, en KDE lo puedes hacer con el kmixer que te muestra los botones de ajsute de sonido tal cual estan para ese momento te dire que casí siempre tienen que ver lo errorore con pcm y pcm2 y jugando a subirlos y bajarlos moderadamente se solucionan los conflictos e inclusive en elgunas ocasiones se crean conflictos entre ambos y debe bajarse uno más que otro.

No se por que se da pero casi siempre los ajsutes se pierden y vuelven al estado original es decir por deafult que trae montado el reproductor que uses y no guarda las preferencias que le das.

En cambio y contrario a esto con mplayer despues de una reproducción se mantienen si la salida es totalmente normal al final (Nada de CTRL+C ).

En cuanto a los diversos errores de sonido tienes que tomar en cuanta como estan ripeados, ya que esto infulye en la calidad.

Es solo mi humilde opinion que espero te ayude

----------

## TieferFeld

Buenas  :Very Happy: 

Gracias, Eleazar Anzola, en cuanto llegué de clase me pasé un buen rato jugueteando con el kmixer (lo mismo que había hecho con alsamixer originalmente, pero por si así cambiaba algo). Por cierto, sólo tengo un canal pcm, no dos. No conseguí nada. Unas de las barras suben o bajan el sonido global. Una, una de las vías DSX afecta a la música pero no al ruido. Ninguna afecta sólo al ruido. La música seguía sonando mal. 

Acabo de comer, mientras vi un capítulo de expediente X con el mplayer, perfecto.

Mientras te escribía esto puse a funcionar el noatun con una canción que antes sonaba superruidosísima, y ahora suena perfectamente. Sé que no durará mucho tiempo, y aún menos en cuanto reinicie. Al menos siempre pasa lo mismo. Ahora estoy escuchando música y toda parece ir bien, acabo de arrancar el xmms y perfecto. 

En cuanto deje de funcionar posteo y digo qué ha cambiado  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Ya está, ya está de nuevo. Estaba escuchando la música que dije antes. Paré el noatun, lo pausé, tal cual. Abrí el mplayer y vi un par de vídeos. Paré el mplayer, le di a play al noatun... Ruido, música ruidosa. No toqué el volumen ni nada.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Seguro que con tantas pistas ya todos sabéis lo que pasa  :Very Happy: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

A ver... Los últimos experimentos indican que cuando enciendo el ordenador, al entrar, tengo que "/etc/init.d/alsasound stop". Luego habo "/etc/init.d/alsasound start" y todo funciona perfectamente mientras escucho música. Cuando dejo de escuchar música, un ratito después, el sonido deja de funcionar. Tengo que parar el alsa, esperar un rato, volver a encenderlo y listo :-S

Saludos.

----------

## Sertinell

Hola si dices qe usas un kernel 2.6.5 solo tienes qe cargar el modulo de la targeta y listo. No hace falta alsasound. Yo por lomenos lo tengo asi. Antes instale alsa y no me gustaba como iba. Ahora simplememente al iniciar cargo el modulo (se carga solo por qe esta en el archivito ese  :Wink:  ) Se inicia esound y ya tengo mis sonido rulndo. De vez en cuando a Kde le da por bloqearlo pero eso ya son otras cuestiones  :Smile: . Prueba hacerlo cono digo. Quita el alsasound del inicio y Añade la carga delmodulo de tu targeta.

Saludos. Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## edgarguzman

Hola mira yo tenia ese problema, lo arregle poniendo soporte en el kernel para alsa y la tarjeta de sonido, luego le di:

```

make clean && make dep bzImage modules modules_install

```

luego si no te funciona prueba con:

```

emerge rsync

```

```

emerge -u world

```

```

emerge -u system

```

A mi me pasaba eso por no dar bien los comandos para que se compilara el kernel prueba y me cuentas..  :Laughing: 

----------

## TieferFeld

En estos momentos estoy usando el módulo del kernel snd-via82xx, ni alsa ni esound. 

Me gustaría vuestra opinión. Tanto con el módulo, como con alsa, con esound, con los dos a la vez o con ninguno, pasa lo siguiente: Para poder escuchar una canción, abro un programa, como xmms, o directamente en línea de comandos con mpg123. Si suena mal, por ejemplo con el mpg123, pues ctrl-C, lo paro, flechita para arriba, intro, se vuelve a ejecutar y así hasta que suene bien. Normalmente necesito 2-7 intentos para que de repente desaparezca el ruido. El ruido no vuelve mientras no cierro el programa, es decir, puedo escuchar música indefinidamente perfectamente. Eso sí, en cuanto para la música se repite el proceso. Pruebo, hasta que suena bien.

Ahora no le puedo echar la culpa al alsa o al esound, supongo. A qué?? Es raro, pero bueno, al menos probando probando acaba funcionando, pero es molesto además de que no puedo presumir de un linux en el que funciona todo ante un güindousero si me ve hacer eso :-S

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Quizas si lo dejas embebido en el kernel funcione mejor.

Yo utilizo el mismo y me va muy bien, aunque algunas veces pero muy raras en las peliculas mis bebitas tocan algo que aun no he logrado decifrar que hace que las voces de los personajes suenen como las de las ardillitas je je je je per como te dije es muy raro que suceda sin que ellas metan la mano al mplayer.

----------

## TieferFeld

Precisamente... En el kernel va bastante bien... Tras varios intentos. Es lo que tengo que hacer, reiniciar el reproductor hasta que suene bien. En ese momento suena, jejeje  :Smile:  Pero es que sigue siendo muy raro que tenga que reiniciarlo unas cuantas veces para que suene bien, sobre todo porque la causa del error será una, y no una aleatoria, digo yo :-S

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> En estos momentos estoy usando el módulo del kernel snd-via82xx, ni alsa ni esound. 

 

Vamos a ver, los núcleos de la serie 2.6 llevan ALSA ya incorporado de serie, que sustituye al OSS que se usaba en la serie 2.4. Aunque la serie 2.6 continua soportando OSS, fíjate en los menús de cuando configuras el kernel: está abandonado (deprecated).

Así que si estás usando dicho módulo del kernel, estás usando ALSA. No has de instalar ALSA aparte. Lo que si has de instalar son las alsa-utils.

----------

## TieferFeld

Sí, pero creo que me expliqué mal. Me refiero a que he eliminado "alsasound" del nivel de ejecución default, y lo mismo con esound. O al menos eso había hecho ayer. Tras comprobar que da exactamente igual lo que ponga y lo que no, que siempre tengo que darle hasta que deje de hacer ruido, los he metido los dos poque algunos programas como el xmms funcionan mejor así  :Smile: 

Estoy intrigadísimo, tiene que ser algún archivo de configuración mal puesto, pero uno que yo no conozca, que esos ya los he visto :-S Y lo raro es que en mi anterior instalación de gentoo, iba perfercto   :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

